# Sous Vide Lamb Shoulder Chop with Risotto



## tander28 (Feb 24, 2020)

As mentioned in a few other posts, we have been moving lately and haven't had as much time for the kitchen. My wife is an awesome cook, and I asked her to plan something for us for last night since she hadn't had time to cook in a few weeks. Let me just say it did _not _disappoint.

The menu ended up being spice crusted lamb shoulder chop that was sous vide for 2 hours at 129 and then finished with a hard sear in a cast iron pan (with plenty of butter to baste it). She served it over brown butter bacon risotto with some peas mixed in for color and a pop of texture, and she made a creme fraiche/dijon mustard sauce to go over the top. It was absolutely incredible. Didn't get any before/during pics, but took a quick  photo of my plate that I somehow managed not to drool all over--side salad didn't make the photo either  .

Have to say lamb shoulder chops are one of my favorites. They are cheaper than most cuts of lamb (this one was $8.50 and served us both--only half is on my plate), and it is handles the sous vide process very well, gets plenty tender while mimicking a good ribeye in the ratio of fat to meat. Best part of this meal is that most everything was on manager's special (hence the inspiration), so the whole meal came in well under $15. Hard to beat that!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 24, 2020)

OMG that is beautiful. Props to your wife for that perfectly cooked lamb. That sauce drizzled over the top looks outstanding. You need to find out what is in that so I can use it next time I do lamb haha. Wow...just wow.


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 24, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> OMG that is beautiful. Props to your wife for that perfectly cooked lamb.



I gotta chime in with John here. That is just gorgeous!! There is nothing about that meal I don't love!! Please give your wife a hug for me and reinforce the fact that she did a great job!!

One big virtual hug going out,
Robert


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 24, 2020)

Very nice! She nailed that for sure. Done perfectly.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 25, 2020)

Fantastic looking lamb chops!
I just love lamb!!
Al


----------



## tander28 (Feb 25, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> OMG that is beautiful. Props to your wife for that perfectly cooked lamb. That sauce drizzled over the top looks outstanding. You need to find out what is in that so I can use it next time I do lamb haha. Wow...just wow.


Thanks!! The sauce really helped make it. It was creme fraiche, dijon mustard, butter, white wine and the drippings from searing the lamb. So good!


tx smoker said:


> I gotta chime in with John here. That is just gorgeous!! There is nothing about that meal I don't love!! Please give your wife a hug for me and reinforce the fact that she did a great job!!
> 
> One big virtual hug going out,
> Robert


I showed her the praise she was getting, I'm worried it will go to her head  ...kidding aside she was very appreciative of the kind words!


jcam222 said:


> Very nice! She nailed that for sure. Done perfectly.


Thanks, jcam!


SmokinAl said:


> Fantastic looking lamb chops!
> I just love lamb!!
> Al


Thanks, Al!


----------



## sandyut (Feb 25, 2020)

WOW!  Looks great!  You nailed it!  so much to cook and try so little time,,,


----------



## pushok2018 (Feb 25, 2020)

tander, that plate looks beautiful! Nicely done and... LIKE! I love any parts of lamb meat -  either it's leg of lamb or chops. Lamb kebabs are my favorite....


----------



## GATOR240 (Feb 26, 2020)

Fine looking meal Tander. Nicely done. One of my favorites.


----------



## tander28 (Feb 26, 2020)

sandyut said:


> WOW!  Looks great!  You nailed it!  so much to cook and try so little time,,,


Thanks Sandy!


pushok2018 said:


> tander, that plate looks beautiful! Nicely done and... LIKE! I love any parts of lamb meat -  either it's leg of lamb or chops. Lamb kebabs are my favorite....


Thanks, and I'm with you--it is all good!


GATOR240 said:


> Fine looking meal Tander. Nicely done. One of my favorites.


Thanks, Gator!


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 27, 2020)

T28, Looks delicious!


----------

